# المراة فى الكتاب المقدس



## sam_on_u_all (2 سبتمبر 2006)

يتحدث الكثيرون عن مكانة المراة فى الاسلام زاعمين ان الاسلام ينظر للمراة نظرة دونية فيها الكثير من الظلم معتمدين على كون ميراث المراة نصف ميراث الرجل و ان شهادة امراتين تساوى شهادة الرحل الواحد. و نحن نحاول ان نلقى الضوء على مكانة المراة فى المسيحية ثم ايضاح مكانتها فى الاسلام فى المرة القادمة ان شاء الله
_*و للامانه هذا الموضوع منقول*_


***********************
*يمنع النسخ و اللصق في المنتديات الحوارية*
***********************


----------



## My Rock (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*يمنع النسخ و اللصق في المنتديات الحوارية*

*يغلق!*


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2006)

والموضوع مكرر

هذه هي مكانة المرأة في المسيحية والإسلام


----------

